# My new Para NightHawg .45



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Four safe queens and a bunch of magazines got put back into circulation to make room for this little fellow, but I'm happy with the results -

My .45 Para Nighthawg (or nighthog or nitehawg or nitehog) - a Warthog with night sights


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Nice gun,I just wish they could get the dbl. stacks narrower, too fat for my liking


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like a womens gun.

Nice try though.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

That's the smallest package I've seen a 1911 in. Looks good. I own two Paras in the full size versions and I like them both.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My hand is to small for double stack mags. That is one sharp package. Good luck with it.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats Kansas, Nice piece ... :smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've had my eye on those for a while, but I have heard rumors about unreliability, because of the short slide travel. If I hear first-hand reports otherwise, I'll probably get one. Please keep us posted on your experience with functioning, good or bad. Thanks.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's what I'm looking for... almost. I want a single stack too.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Replace mag spings with wolff and shoot 200 or lighter That made mine some what reliable Truthfully I hope yours works some do some don't


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> That's what I'm looking for... almost. I want a single stack too.


Para makes a single stack called the slim hawg


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> ...Please keep us posted on your experience with functioning, good or bad. Thanks.


Just shot it today. Ran FMJ and JHP through it with only one problem.

The problem was my fault - the very first shot surprised me a bit - I wasn't properly braced and the trigger is wonderfully light and crisp - I limp-wristed it, and the next round failed to feed properly. Once I came to terms with the trigger it was smooth sailing. Accurate, recoil was manageable (disclaimer: I shoot a lot of .40 so snappy isn't a problem for me). I'm not quite as accurate with this small pistol as I am with a larger gun, particularly a full-sized 1911, but it's close, and as a defensive carry pistol it's well within my talents.

For carry I can use the same holster I purchased for my Para Covert Carry 3" LDA .45 - a Desantis OWB with thumb-release snap strap. Rides high and tight just behind my right hip under a jacket cover. Even with the wide grip I don't feel it 'leaning out' - a very comfortable daily carry.

Finish is Para Ordinance's Covert Carry black - it's uniform and even - too early to say how it will wear. My LDA is in the same finish, and *is* showing some wear on the edges, though it's fairly minor, and I keep my guns coated in Sheath so not a problem.

I have somewhat larger than average hands - the double-wide grip presents no problems to me. I generally don't like the extended mag floor plates, and I shoot this pistol with the flat floor plate. In fact I actively don't like the extended floor plate - my pinkie naturally finds a place against my ring finger and neither contributes nor interferes with my shooting grip. Maybe I was lucky - my early training emphasized the second-third finger grip on even full-framed pistols.

Verdict: excellent carry piece - 11 rounds of .45 ammo in an easy to carry, well-balanced pistol. Bright, easy to pick up night sights and an adjustable trigger make this pistol a good daily concealed carry handgun.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Just shot it today. Ran FMJ and JHP through it with only one problem.
> 
> The problem was my fault - the very first shot surprised me a bit - I wasn't properly braced and the trigger is wonderfully light and crisp - I limp-wristed it, and the next round failed to feed properly.


Thanks. Gun show this weekend. Based on your experience, I'll keep an eye out for good deals on a Para Nighthawg.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Do you think it could possibly work as a pocket pistol, if it were in the single-stack? I've looked at the 9mm warthog, and I almost think one could get away with it in the front pocket. 

If you can't tell, I'm looking for a hi-powered pocket pistol.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Para makes a 'slimhawg' - a single-stack version.

Even so, it's an all-metal handgun - it might fit a largish pocket, but you might walk with a list to starboard.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> Looks like a womens gun.
> 
> Nice try though.


Just curious. What does a womans gun look like? The only Hog I have seen was at the range and the curses coming from that lane was describing the Jam-o-matic he was shooting. Gave him some WWB 230 FMJ and still FTF every other round. Have a Kimber Ultra 2100 rounds no jams, no FTF, FTE or any other problems. It has an IE. :smt1099


----------



## popa cap (Jan 18, 2007)

I just picked up a Para Carry LDA single stack, and so far I love it.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations! And now, for the uppteenth time, back by popular demand - Where's your pictures?


----------



## paul11273 (Jan 1, 2008)

*New here, looking for help*

Hello, I am new to this forum, and found it in search of help for my new Nite Hawg.

I am one of the unlucky few to have problems with it. I just picked it up last week, and today was my first day out to try it. I brought 200 rounds with me, hoping to enjoy shooting it. I bought it with the intention of it being my new CCW, but after today, I have serious doubts.

I cleaned and lubed the gun prior to shooting it. It did not feed the first round of the first mag. I figured it's new, and maybe things are tight. Got it to go, and had ATLEAST one ftf on every mag after that. I was only loading 5 rounds each. I also went through episodes of having to clear up to 5 ftf's while trying to rack the first round of a new mag.

I was shooting Winchester (white box) and Remington 230 grain FMJ.
I also tried Winchester (white box) JHP rounds. They exhibited lots of ftf's. I only got through about 125 - 150 rounds and I was tired of clearing ftf's two or three times per 5 round mag.

I oiled the extractor while out there, and that would get me about 2 good mags, then back to the ftf's.

At this point I am totally disappointed. :smt076 Does anyone have suggestions for me? What is the problem? The ammo? I have an XD-40 and a Sig 229 that have no problems with this ammo at the range.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to carry this gun so badly, but obviously cannot until I have confidence that it won't jam.

Thanks!


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Send it back to Para, by what you described, when you lubed it, it kept feeding. It probably needs to have the throat polished. If it keeps it up, sell it, it's not worth carrying it, if it's not trust worthy.


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice gun, a buddy of mine has one and I shot it last week. I was surprised how good it shot. Good luck with it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i really like the covert black slim hawg rather that this one because it is a single stack
I have yet to hold one but would expect it to fit my hand a lot better being a single stack
i have studied the para warthogs at some length and the shortest in length is not the slimest or shortest in height then
for the short height you get a longer length thus
they have not combined their variations to get the smallest of dimensions however for me i like the single stack and it is the smallest 1911 45acp
the kahr pm45 will be small when it gets out


----------



## dubseven (Jan 18, 2008)

thats tight!


----------

